# 501 info that I found out



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

I asked my friend at dish about the timers. I asked if he can implement timers by name(on the timers screen). He said they cant because someone else has the patent.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe Tivo got the patent but after the merger maybe they can if they buy Tivo or get a deal with them or something.

This means someone could write their own software into the dishpvr's to do this?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Even if the merger fails, couldn't Dish license the "technology" to update the 721?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Maybe Tivo got the patent but after the merger maybe they can if they buy Tivo or get a deal with them or something.
> 
> This means someone could write their own software into the dishpvr's to do this? *


UTV is also able to implement the timer with names rather than times, so even if Tivo has a patent, Microsoft has found a way to develop this feature themselves. What is stopping E* from developing this type of sfotware themselves?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cost... :grin:


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

knowledgeable programmers?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Just give us the capability to manually add a name.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why not have the unit automatically search for a program that we wanted to record on its own and then automatically select it to record?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

They are wasting our money on developing the wrong stuff. They should concentrate on decent PVR programming instead of this Dish Home BS.


----------

